# Southland Expo.. New Home of TeamNitro



## NickGT (Dec 22, 2007)

We moved across the border to Lynwood IL. We have a 220X115' asphalt lot that is smooth and has great traction. Tire wear is very low for a new track We race both El. and Nitro Sedan, 1/8th scale, 1/8th scale GT, Pan cars and will put any class together with 3 or more cars. 
We race on Sundays starting at 10am, after complete track prep, including spraying sugar water for traction. We have LiveTime Scoring including the stand alone kiosk to print your laptimes. 
If you have any questions, fire away!


----------

